# Shovelnose catfish



## Carl (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi, I have 2 shovelnose catfish now and have been trying to find out how to sex them for ages but i can't find anything. Have you any ideas or know precicly how to? Not that i'm bothered about breeding them but i would just like to know what sex they are. Thanks.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

From my knowledge there isn't a real positive way to distinguish sexes unless they are (or close to) fully grown.

COrrect me if wrong lol but I haven't seen much out there dicussing this.


----------



## Carl (Jul 7, 2005)

They are both quite big around 10 inches now.


----------

